# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Ψηφιακή Βιβλιοθήκη Ευγενιδίου Ιδρύματος

## SV1ANW

logo.jpg
*Πολλά τεχνικά βιβλία*  με *Ηλεκτρονικά-Ηλεκτρολογικά* και όχι μόνο από το *Ευγενίδιο Ιδρυμα* http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontof...node&cnode=218

----------


## p.gabr

Εχει ανοιξει ξανα ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56783

----------


## -nikos-

μεχρι και την γενικη χειμια εχω κατεβασει 
ενω την ραδιοτεχνια την εχω εκτυπωσει κιολας
[τωρα πρεπει ομως και να τα διαβασω.... :Biggrin: ]

----------


## SV1ANW

Παναγιώτη δεν το είχα δει διότι κανονικά αυτό το λινκ έπρεπε να είναι στο παράθυρο "Θεωρία" ,που προσπάθησα να το βαλω ανεπιτυχώς. Πάντως πιστεύω ο admin να τοποθετήσει το δεσμό εκεί που πρέπει...
Πάντως καλά έκανες και το επισήμανες.

----------

